# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Street Fighter V lộ diện, độc quyền trên PS4 và PC

## nguyenle

Xuất hiện trên diễn đàn NeoGAF cách đây ít giờ đồng hồ, một đoạn video được cho là trailer giới thiệu đầu tiên của *Street Fighter V* đã khiến cho cộng đồng fan hâm mộ series game đối kháng này cảm thấy rất tò mò, đặc biệt khi nó cùng nhiều đoạn clip sao chép khác trên YouTube đồng loạt bị gỡ xuống sau đó.
Nhiều khả năng *Street Fighter V* đang được Capcom dự tính công bố tại lễ trao giải thưởng cho video game VGA năm 2014 chuẩn bị diễn ra sắp tới hoặc lễ kỉ niệm tròn 20 tuổi của thương hiệu PlayStation. Thật không may, trailer trò chơi đã bị rò rỉ từ sớm và đáng tiếc là chúng tôi đã không kịp tải về đoạn clip này trước khi đội ngũ "dọn dẹp" của Capcom ra tay để các bạn theo dõi.
Trong đoạn trailer ngắn này có sự xuất hiện của hai nhân vật quen thuộc của series là Ryu, Chun-Li và họ đang tỉ thí với nhau ở một khu phố Tàu. Street Fighter V vẫn giữ nguyên phong cách đồ họa cel-shading giống như người tiền nhiệm, dù vậy người xem có thể thấy chất lượng hình ảnh đã được nâng cấp lên tương đối, rõ rệt nhất ở hiệu ứng ánh sáng khi hai võ sĩ tung chiêu thức.
Các bạn có thể theo dõi một số tấm hình động dưới đây được trang Kotaku chụp lại từ trong trailer:












Bên cạnh đó, logo *Street Fighter V* xuất hiện ở cuối trailer còn đi kèm dòng chữ: "_Độc quyền dành cho PS4 và PC_". Đây là một điểm khá lạ bởi từ trước đến nay, *Street Fighter* thường ưu tiên phát hành trên các hệ máy chơi game thùng (arcade) trước tiên, sau đó mới tới console hoặc PC. Có thể với lần ra mắt này, Capcom sẽ phá lệ? Câu trả lời nhiều khả năng đang năm ở lễ trao giải VGA 2014 hoặc sinh nhật lần thứ 20 của PlayStation sắp tới.


*>> Ultra Street Fighter IV cho nhân vật hóa thú*

----------

